
Removing people from complex backgrounds in real time using TensorFlow.js - jonifico
https://github.com/jasonmayes/Real-Time-Person-Removal/blob/master/README.md
======
the_duke
Discussed at length two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22353596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22353596)

